

Show HN: PHP and Audio.js playlist generator - suprjami
https://github.com/superjamie/playlist-generator

======
suprjami
Before you say it, I agree this isn't very technical at all, it essentially
just lists files and relies on the fantastic Audio.js to do the heavy lifting,
but it is convenient.

You could use it to stream some self-hosted music to yourself and your
friends.

